# BBC Radio 4 Woman's Hour - Telling children about donor conception



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Listen again or podcast this item on today's Woman's Hour. Donor conceived adult Jo Rose talks about her experience of growing up and Julia Feast from BAAF and Alan Pacey from British Fertility Society talk about the importance of being open with children.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/womanshour/

Olivia

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

